# Urgent Cabergoline (dostinex) and diazepam



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

Im take cabergoline 0.5mg tablet once a day for ohss, I have dentist in the morning and i use diazepam 5mg tablets, Can i take both or just leave the caberoline of the menu today. 

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no interaction between cabergoline and diazepam that I can find so you can take them together.


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for that,


----------

